# Cannot Find the Xfinity App for TiVo Streaming 4K



## cammot (Jan 14, 2014)

I recently purchased a TiVo Streaming 4K device and connected it to one of our TV’s in the house. The device works well in gaining access to most app’s, but not with Xfinity !!, I can’t find the ‘Xfinity’ app to stream from my Xfinity account. 

The question is simply this: Does the Xfinity app work with the TiVo Streaming 4K device ?, if it does, where and how could I find it on the device to connect it ?. 

I have read in some places that others have been able to do this periodically. What is the clear answer with TiVo Streaming 4K and Xfinity not being one of the app’s available. Thanks,


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

You can Go into the App Store and get a browser and search for the app. Not being in the store means there’s no official version of it yet for the device. You can download one and see if it works though.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

Xfinity doesn’t have an app that is compatible with Android TV devices. You could look into side loading it but it’s not as easy as it appears. Their app is on almost every other platform- Roku, Amazon fire tv, and apple which was released earlier this summer.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

cammot said:


> I recently purchased a TiVo Streaming 4K device and connected it to one of our TV’s in the house. The device works well in gaining access to most app’s, but not with Xfinity !!, I can’t find the ‘Xfinity’ app to stream from my Xfinity account.
> 
> The question is simply this: Does the Xfinity app work with the TiVo Streaming 4K device ?, if it does, where and how could I find it on the device to connect it ?.
> 
> I have read in some places that others have been able to do this periodically. What is the clear answer with TiVo Streaming 4K and Xfinity not being one of the app’s available. Thanks,


Don't have one myself, but this seems to say it's possible:
How to Watch Xfinity Stream on TiVo Stream 4K


----------

